# seachem flourish iron



## jh81271 (15 Oct 2009)

hi 
on the bottle it says 5ml for 200ltr maintains about 0.10mg/l
 what is the ideal iron ppm and how does it equate to the above?
Ive already dosed 5ml for 200ltrs 2x this week tuesday/wednesday and was wondering wether or not to add a bit more.  .my tank is 190ltr.When viewed from above I think one of my plants is maybe showing signs of lack of iron eg dark veins and pale almost white in colour leafs,(echinodorus quadricostatus)  no yellowing though . also I have increased regular ferts dosing to 10ml daily tpn+.I have never added iron before as a supplement and so i am not sure just how concentrated this flourish iron is!
co2 is maxed out , good water flow and plenty of pearling from other plants
help greatfully appreciated
many thanks J


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Oct 2009)

0.5ppm per week, so you could add 0.1ppm daily.
mg/l and ppm are the same in freshwater.


----------



## jh81271 (18 Oct 2009)

hi aaron 
is 0.1mg/l more than 0.10mg/l due to the decimal point .Its been a long time since school  :? 
regards J


----------



## JamesM (18 Oct 2009)

Its the same


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Oct 2009)

jh81271 said:
			
		

> hi aaron
> is 0.1mg/l more than 0.10mg/l due to the decimal point .Its been a long time since school  :?
> regards J



As James said it is the same. 

0.01mg/l is "1" out of 100
0.1mg/l or 0.10mg/l is "10" out of 100


----------



## jh81271 (18 Oct 2009)

cheers guys thanks for clearing that up for me
J


----------

